# Can you keep a Juniper Bonsai Tree in a PDF Vivarium?



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you able to keep a Juniper bonsai Tree In a Poison Dart Frog setup with a T-5 lighting kit and a Mist kit? 

I will have orchids, bromiliads and various plants in there as well.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, no. The conditions won't be right for it to grow. It would probably die in a short amount of time.

I have seen people have good success with ficus bonsai though.


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

what kind of conditions does it need that the vivarium with PDF doesnt allow?


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

well. thye dont like amount of water that a misting system would give out and doesnt like the high heat and pretty much any other things that are in vivs. Yes, they do like sunny warm places in the summer. but in winter months they like it cool. You could always try, most arent too much money..plus if it doesnt work. you could just take it out and put it in your room/home.

Do some simple research and you will finds tons of info. Like rozdaboff said, ficus seem to do well. but i havent seen them being used in person tho.

GL with it man.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a ficus bonsai in mine and it is doing fine. I left mine in its bowl though so i could water it separately from the rest of the tank. So far it is doing very well.


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

The ficus are ok, but the Juniper are really impressive, at least to me.

Someone on another PDF board said that it is because of the aroma they put off hurts PDF respitory systems?

This is completely different from what you guys are saying...

is this true?


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

well its not differnt, its just another reason. lol


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I beleave that junipers are a temperate species that need a dormant period to survive. Even if you kept in in a seperate container the humidity might be a problem. In the past I've had them as houseplants and they didn't do well unless I placed them outside for the winter or even the basement. That could be just my luck though!


----------

